# Tell us about your chi's personality



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I love everyone's little chi babies on here and often wonder what all their individual personalities are like. I think it'd be fun if we listed our chi/chi's (and other pups too, if you like) and gave a short description of their personalities. If you have more than one, how they interact with each other would be interesting to know too. 

*Pip* - He's my laid back, easy going, little man. Super loving, he wants nothing more than to be with me wherever I am. He's a total mama's boy. He loves to cuddle. Also loves to play ball. He's always running around chasing it and squeaking it. lol. He's super friendly and loves everyone. He especially seems to love little kids and the elderly, but he wants to be buddies with basically everyone. Pip is also my back up enforcer. Example - if they're barking at someone who is coming near the house outside, all I have to do it say quiet once and Pip stops immediately. Roo will try and get out a few more yips and Pip will give her a little "Mom said be quiet" nip.  Oh, and he LOVES to eat. That's a big part of his personality. haha. 

*Roo *- She has such a big, joyful personality with so many cute quirks. She's always making me laugh and smile. She's more shy with strangers than Pip is, she tends to be cautiously friendly and take her cues from me. It takes her longer to really warm up and trust someone. She definitely has the funniest, quirkiest, most exuberant personality of any dog I have ever had. She's always super happy and so good-natured. Always hopping around (she runs and hops like a bunny when she's excited, it's so cute) playing and wagging her little tail. You just have to look at her and her tail starts going a mile a minute.  She's very loving and loves to cuddle. She's also super smart, she sorts things really fast, and just has this funny instinctive knowing way.

As far as how they interact, they're buddies, yay. They know their place with each other and get along really well. Roo tends to get her way more so though, haha. If there's a toy she will try and claim it and put up a stink if Pip gets to it before her. lol. It's so funny to see them racing around the house and hear Roo squealing because he has a toy she wants. hehe. Overall he usually let's her have her way with toys. He'll just sorta give up and look at me as if to say - she's such a drama queen. lol. Pip lays down the law when he's sleeping though and can even be grumpy with her then. He's like a little old man with his sleep. lol. He doesn't like her to bug him too much then, especially since she tends to step on him when crawling into bed. lol. Sometimes she'll bat his head to sorta judge his mood (or when she wants to play) and he'll give her a leave me alone grunt if he doesn't want to be bothered. 

So that's my two little ones. They both have the absolute best and sweetest personalities, everyone always comments to me about it. I feel so lucky to have them in my life. 

Some pics of my cuties:

Pippy:

One of my favorites:









With his ball:









When's dinner?









Roo:



















This is her "aren't I cute, please rub my belly" pose. (belly rubs are her favorite thing)









And together...









So.... tell us about your chi's!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, fun thread Paula!! Yay!

Ok, here goes .... Brody is a madman. LOL. He is all boy and has a very rough and tumble personality. Always on the go, always wanting to play. If he was a little boy, he'd be that boy in class that won't stay in his seat, always wiggling, never sitting still, always waiting for recess! 

Having said that, he's sweet as can be and loves his mama. Always likes to be where I am, if I'm sitting down he's in my lap. Now he might be holding a ball in his mouth, but he's in my lap doing it.  

He pesters the kitties to no end. But I do find all 3 of them lying right next to each other in the sun almost every afternoon.

Sometimes I wish he had an OFF SWITCH, but then I think.... nah.... I love him just the way he is and I wouldn't change a thing. 

No matter what - he's always a good boy. 

(I can't resist posting a few of my favorite photos!)


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yay, I LOVE Brody, he's just such an awesome little guy with such a fun, spirited personality! That pic with kitty is hilarious!  And the first pic is classic Brody.  Adding pics is a great idea too. I'll add a few to mine in a bit.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

What a fun idea for a thread!

Gracie is my little handful. She keeps me laughing all the time with her antics. She's high energy, and hyperactive, but she's very very smart. She can't wait for my husband to get home every night to put her through her tricks, and she absolutely loves it when he moves on to teach her a new one. She loves clothes, and if she gets cold and I don't have anything on her, she'll go to the trunk I keep all the dog clothes in and won't let up until I get something out and put it on her. She's a big snuggle baby, but it has to be her idea. And just when you're sitting there holding her thinking she couldn't get any sweeter, she'll bite you on the nose. She will go to anyone, but has to try to scare strangers with her squeeky little bark first. She was supposed to be my husband's dog, but she seems to love both of us equally. 

Pedro is half Chi, half Cairn terrier, and you can really see both breeds in his personality. He's very restless, has to constantly be doing something - he can get pretty demanding when we all try to settle down and watch t.v. at night. He is also very picky about who he loves - it takes him longer to warm up to people. But he was abused before we got him, so that is understandable. You have to earn his trust. He's also a picky eater, and he hoards treats - he will take them and hide them, and then he worries over them, going back over and over again to make sure they're okay! He's very protective of me, and needs lots of hugs and kisses.

Both love for me to grab them up and dance around the house with them to good music!

They love each other so much! I can't imagine one without the other.

Here are a few pics of my crew:

Gracie working on her tricks - Pedro watches!

Anbody wanna hold my paw?









She has to use her front legs to balance and 'sit pretty', but it's my favourite trick she does, because she looks so sweet peeping out from between her little paws...









Baby Boy takes a nap:


















By the way, I LOVE the pic of Brody and the cat!!!


----------



## bellas savior (Feb 10, 2011)

*bella-* bella is my little angel, she's very spirited, she's very attached to her mommy  she's rather frisky, never turning down an opportunity for a game of fetch. we also have 4 other dogs jack (rottie) buddy (spriger x) kona (english springer spaniel) and stu (pit bull) she loves all of her brothers and can be found pestering them, or sleeping in their laps. she's known for stealing their toys, food, and even attention  she's a spitfire, but also very dainty and girlish, doesn't like to get dirty but also won't hesitate to go potty outside in the snow, rain, and wind. she's my very first chi and i'm very pleased at what was just given to me. we have a roomate and he has 2 chis, in the first pic, it's bella and her friend "shark bait" i love the look on her face


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi - Mommas boy through and through. Loves to lay with me, on me near me. Loyal to the bone to his momma. Not much for being petted but loves to give kisses. Only plays when he is in the mood and when he is in the mood look out. He is a dog snob and people snob for the most part, he doesnt snap or bark at other people and dogs he just ignores them.

Chibi - He is a everybodies boy especially Yoshi's boy, he loves Yoshi. He will go to who ever gives him attention and this includes strangers. He loves to snuggle and just burrow under your ching, lays on his back like a baby to get his belly rubbed. He loves all dogs and animals. The only thing he is afraid of is heights. He is a little worried when a stranger picks him up and holds him.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie's a clown, grabbing my pants legs and tugging on it when he wants my attention. And always demanding attention/belly rubs from anyone that comes in the dog room. But he thinks he is top dog among the chis, getting all stiff legged and strutty when Bouncer is paying too much attention to one of his harem girls. (even though both of them are neutered) He has the most annoyingly high pitched bark. He loves sleeping on my arm on his back and to lick inside my nose. He does love to play now with the other boys.

Gonzo is a laid-backed, sweet, quiet dog. Every evening, he has to be on my lap, sleeping. He has a way of trotting that looks like a hackney pony. He loves climbing up me and snuggling in my hair. He gets a little jealous if I have another dog on my lap with him, but just tries to get the closest to my face, between the other dog and me. He likes to fence fight with the dog behind us and has the chihuahua scream of death which sounds like he is being stabbed slowly. Scared me the first time I heard it.

Billy is another clown, LOVES to play, will hop on his back feet to try to get to my hand so he can claw at it and bite at it until I put him on my lap. Once on my lap, will check out the desktop to see if there is anything to eat, then is not too sure what to do after that, just is very restless until I put him down again. Just within the last month or so, he decided that sleeping on my lap is fun. He very, very rarely gives kisses so when he does, it's more meaningful. He gets a little jealous if I pay any attention to another dog, and will growl a little under his breath. If they ignore him, he will reach over and grab a little skin and tug on it while growling. The other dogs ignore him. i think it's so cute. 

Xena is aggressive and doesn't always realize she's much bigger than the others. I have to watch her more closely than the others. She loves to play. She does get into tussles with the others occasionally, sounds scary, but nothing really happens. She loves to jump in my lap and stare down at my face (think Snoopy in the tree doing his vulture impersonation) and watch me. If I puff air at her or make the wrong move, she gets all excited and jumps around and sometimes will scratch my face. 

Lexxi is a sweet, well mannered, wonderful little lady. Loves to play rough with me, but never goes too far. She needs to sleep on my lap at night or on the foam leg rest in the chair next to the computer. She's trustworthy and always tries to stay hidden in the bed in the morning as I take everyone out to go pee so she gets some one-on-one time with me in the bedroom. She loves everyone.

Tico is a grumpy old man. He loves me and hates everyone and every dog else except Billy. He hates being bothered or jostled especially when sleeping. He will snarl and snap at the dogs if they bother him. Pepper is always trying to lick his face and it drives him crazy. Every once and a while he likes to play with Billy, Xena and Smoke, but it is rare. Ususally he comes over in the morning to get his eye drops and sleep on my lap for a few hours, then curls up under a blanket for the rest of the day. He will bark at people talking to me from under the blanket. It looks like the blanket is barking.

Twiggy is a diva. She wants to do what she wants and the heck with you. She is something of a loner. She will play with Pepper sometimes, but usually stays out of it except to bark when others are playing. She is careful due to her small size and being three legged. She did love playing with the puppies and I think she may miss them. When I call her, she slinks over on her belly and croutches down to be picked up. She trembles at first in my lap, but soon settles down. I think she had a really hard life before I got her. She hates being too near my face, but is more content down in my lap. She LOVES belly rubs.

Smoke, what to say about him. I think because of his neurological problems, he is just diifferent. He's a bit dull. Not the typical chi watching you and engaged and interested. He loves to play and to sleep curled up under my chin/on my shoulder. He can get a bit aggresive, I am hoping being neutered will help with that. He loves Twiggy and tries to get the other boys to stay away from her, but mostly by putting his body between them and her. 

Pepper is my baby. He's like the lowest dog in the pack. They all seem to pick on him at times and won't always let him sleep in the dog beds with them. Reggie and Marmalade will sometimes let him sleep with them if they are on the couch and sometimes if Smoke isn't around, he sleeps with Twiggy. Otherwise he sleeps on me. He's a bit shy and very sweet. He loves my cat and is always trying to get her to play with him. Ever since his neuter, he's been extremely clingy, constantly wanting to be on my lap.

Delilah I am still getting to know. She wants to play with the others, but for now, they are not comfortable enough with her to play with her. She is a barker, we are working on that. She wants to be on my lap most of the time. She does love sleeping in a crate in the dog room, usually with one or more dogs in the crate, too. (It's a big crate) She is now confident enough to walk around in the backyard, before it scared her to be out there.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Such a great thread idea!

Miley could be totally summed up with the word "enthusiastic" . She just races through life full force- sprints around the house after the other dogs, absolutely ferocious with chew toys...shaking them and biting the squeaker non-stop, often until it breaks, and licking your face so quickly that you can barely get your breath. She eats her dinner the fastest and then runs around looking for any stray kibbles the others might have missed, licking their bowls if theyre empty. She crunches through chewies in record time, and then plops down two inches away from one of the other chis faces and cries begging for theirs. Miley just wants to be right in the middle of everything. Are you in the shower or taking a bath? Miley is on her hind legs peaking in at you. Are you clipping one of the other dogs nails? Mileys in your lap, licking their face. Are you, heaven forbid, playing with one of the other pups or giving them a treat? Miley flies in to steal the toy or snatch the treat out of their open mouth before they know what hit them. Are you reading a book? Miley loves to read! She sits right down on your chest in front of your face so she can read too. As soon as shes sees the slightest movement from my fiance in the morning she leaps onto his back and starts licking his head and ears. When shes sees any person during a walk or outing she strains at her leash, wagging her tail so hard that her whole body wags. Miley just loves life 

Reese is just plain sweet. He likes to play with the other dogs sometimes, but mostly he is focused on his people. Reese is never far away from me, I joke that we go through life "touching" about 85% of the time. He snuggles in next to me at bedtime, with his chin and maybe a paw on my arm or shoulder and his little body pressed right up against me. Anytime Im lying or sitting down, watching tv, reading, on the computer, he snuggles right up in my lap. When he expects my fiance home from work he curls up on the back of the couch to watch for his truck outside and to listen for the garage door opening- then he runs to the door whining a bit and wagging and wiggling his whole body in anticipation of the happy reunion, then he runs to jump up on the couch, a better height to great him, and then runs to get on our bed so daddy can pick him up and give him cuddles. In addition to his humans, Reese also loves his creature comforts and little luxuries  A soft bed or blanket, a nice warm sun spot, a tasty treat or chew, a good run at the park, etc. He is snuggles and kisses most of the time, and frisky, feisty and playful the rest of the time. He has a little twinkle in his eye and a sense of humor too I think. Reese is also "the boss" of the other dogs, our yellow lab included. He wont hesitate to give a warning growl if Miley steps on him while hes sleeping (Reese loves his sleep too!) or if one of the other pups crowds him when hes eating a bully stick. Reese is my best little buddy and just as sweet as sugar. I call him "an angel in chi clothing", but Im a little biased 

I still feel like Im getting to know Leos personality- he is 7 months now so hes starting to lose that "puppy" personality and become a little man. Hes very curious, loves exploring and checking things out. He will stop and cuddle with us for a few minutes, then hes on to the next thing, always investigating. He is very pleased with himself and his little accomplishments, he is so excited when he is able to jump up onto the couch or chairs in our living room, he will sit there for an hour just thrilled with what hes done and making sure everyone sees. He loooooves to play- Miley is his go to girl for a partner in crime. If she happens to be sleeping, he will chew on her ear or nip her legs until she gets up to play. He loves to just say hi t you- he will run up and bat you with his paw or poke you with his cold little nose to make sure he has your attention, then he will give a few kisses before hes off getting into mischief again. When we go to the dog park the three of them run in a little pack together, but he will sometimes leave the little group to come over to me and jump up and say hi with his little tail plume wagging. Its like he just wants to say "hi, this is so fun!" before he joins back up with the pack. As he is getting older we are starting to see the cuddly side of his personality more and more, my fiance loves to carry him around, and he will just rest his little chin on his shoulder and close his eyes. There is a big part of him thats independent and self-satisfied though. Hes a funny little guy


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay thanks for posting ladies! (I really hope everyone does. ) So many cute, sweet, and funny little personalities! Dogs are just so awesome. :hello1: I'm so used to seeing all of their adorable little faces, but it's so much fun hearing about all their unique personalities and quirks too, it's really making me smile. Now when I see them, I'll feel like I know them all a bit more.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*Britney:
*In photos she always looks serious, unhappy, or mad, but that just isn't the case with this little girl. She loves to meet puppies and babies (maybe the maternal part of her?), is the first one (between her and Butter) to happily walk up to people who come to our house to visit, and she loooooves attention! She loves it when we treat her like a baby, and when we gush over her and kiss her and everyone takes turns holding her! I call her the Queen because she has a Queen attitude about her. She knows what she wants and WHO to bark at to get it, LOL! I'm not going to ACT like my dog is perfect, because she can be stubborn and is definitely the first one of my girls to piss me off. But, I love her!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Crystal.. what about Butter?  Love Britney's little tiara, so cute!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godric is a mommas boy. My OH frequently describes his personality as doofy, and he really is - he runs into things, falls off stuff, and just has a very large but childish personality. He is a total whiner, he still wakes me up at the same time everyday with his cries, just like clockwork. 

Gretel is our diva, she's the one sitting off in the corner of the room thinking "is he REALLY doing that?" She's usually the instigator, she'll fuss with Godric then bark him off when she's had enough but at the same time she's our sweet "innocent" angel.

I definitely have a Toddler and a Teenager in my house right now and they interact just that way, usually fussing at one another, but also playful, and even loveable/cuddly as well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL Ok gonna try not to write a novel here...

*Laurel...*well, she is a daddy's girl. She loves to sleep curled up in the sun, and she loves to snuggy her daddy. She is our "noisy" dog and we are working on that. She is slowly adapting to the worldwind of chaos I brought into her neat little life and finally is settling down and actually seems to enjoy a few of the other dogs from time to time. Bryco gives her no choice, she makes time for him  

*Oakley...* is my heart dog. She is very very timid and shy. It takes 2-5 days of intensive contact for her to warm up to a new person. But oh man, when she knows ya, she loves you, and she is just the smartest, most clever little dog there is. I have worked hard to socialize her, but, it really didn't help. At home she is a trouble maker, always instigating this or that battle. She is our "pack" leader. She is not much of a snuggler but she loves to sleep curled up at my hip under a blankey

*Trigger...*is excitement defined. He loves. LOL. Loves to chew. Loves to go on walks. Loves being petted. Loves sunshine. Loves car rides. Loves running around like a crazed mad man. He still gets puppy rushes and boy is it hilarious. He's kinda awkwardly shaped but acts like he's a gazelle. He is generally pretty quiet but always comes to us for a snuggle when he's ready to settle down. He adores his daddy and loves to give daddy kisses. Hubby calls him "the bludgeon-er". Ha ha.

*Bryco...*IS OBSESSED WITH ME. From the moment he senses my eyes are awake he is whimpering for me to let him out and snuggle him. He follows me around without fail. He snuggles me every chance he gets. If he doesn't get enough attention from me, he goes on kissing and licking rampages. He also tries to sit on my face or press his face as hard against mine as he can. He simply can't be close enough. He is a little bit yippy (OK a lot yippy!) but all in all is the most friendly chihuahua I or anyone else who meets him has ever come across. He also is very brave and very interested in the world. He is not afraid of anything and is Oakley's #1 playmate.

*Asia...*I'm still learning Asia's personality. She is really yappy, because she's excited about life. She can't wait to say HI! to me or hubby when we get home. She is soooo ridiculously smart. It took the others ages to figure out when dinner time was and what its cues were. She had it within a week. She isn't a big snuggler but will let you give her a snuggle when you want to. She is very energetic and loves to play.

*Leah...*I'm still learning about Leah too. Leah can't figure out where the potty pad is but man does she love people! She loves to play, loves to scamper, and is very explorative of the world around her. When she's tired, she crawls up on my lap or hubby's lap and stays there til she is rested enough  She also loves the other dogs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Some of you have described my girls by describing yours. Bearing in mind that they are still babies, what I say today is clearly subject to change.

HOPE-2 words. DRAMA QUEEN. Goodness this girl can cry and whine. When my husband leaves the room, when she walks across the potty mat and insists she deserves treat (well, she WAS on it!) and I do not readily comply. Truly. The yip does not get much louder, it just keeps moving higher and higher pitched. She is also our social butterfly and if she is anywhere near your face, you will be kissed. A LOT. She loves people. She is wild and runs around constantly. That said, she will not jump off the bed and is very cautious with going down steps and the like.

RUBY-Completely chill. The follower. Very cautious of people and places but with NOTHING else. Jumps off everything and helps herself into the garage (by way of 3 steps down) if the door is left open (husband). The bravery is dangerously paired with her being a bit clumsy. I have to remind her that she earned a treat. She does what she is to do and unlike someone else, expects nothing for it. Puts herself to a nap when needed. Seems kind of oblivious to the world around her. NOT a kisser but the best snuggler EVER. She will be our watchdog. This girl hears everything and lets us know about it.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*Butterfly:*
Tends to be whiney. She really isn't a barker at all, so she expresses herself by whining, which can be annoying cause she can go on and on x1000. Very shy and timid about lots of things and people. She doesn't warm up to people easily; she's known my aunt Rose since she was 5 weeks old and STILL won't go to her when called upon; I think she's allowed my aunt to pick her up ONCE and that was maybe 2-3 years ago. She really doesn't like meeting other dogs (hence my concern when Baylee comes home). Among these faults, she is such a loyal dog to me, always has a little bounce when walking around, makes me laugh everyday, doesn't really like to be gushed over, but when I see her long tail wagging, her eyes big as ever, and ears pinned back, things are pretty good in the life of my Butter!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie is very mild mannered and laid back. Loves to be held, and adores her belly rubs. She is very eager to please, and very much a Mama’s girl. She loves the whole family, but Mama comes first. When I talk to her she does this little moaning sound that melts my heart. She is very “baby like.“ She looks at me with the most admiration. She loves to play with her balls, and adores her toys. She keeps all the pups in line with her sweet Motherly manner. She is quite lady like in everything she does. She adores her Granny. She is kinda shy around people she doesn’t know, but warms up fairly fast. She is good around people of all ages. Not much for hyper kids, though. When my Grandbaby gets to going as a normal 10 year old boy does, she wants me to hold her, even though she wags her tail like she’d love to join in. She loves going bye bye. Doesn’t do well in a car unless it’s mine. She can ride for hours in her car seat, but anyone else’s car makes her nervous. She is a low maintenance kinda girl. She’s happy with pretty much everything. As long as Mama is near, she has no cares.














































Rest of the gang to come......


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance is my talker. If he wants your attention, you will know it. He is very sweet, and such a gentle little guy. Not a big toy player. He can do with, or without them. Very calm, and laid back. He rubs his little face against mine to wake me in the morning. If that doesn’t work, he starts with a low pitched “talk.” Depending on how fast he gets my attention, it turns into a full on chat session. :lol: Once he gets you awake, his little tail goes to wagging, and he starts “showing out.” He loves to put on a show. He is a confident little fella’. When we tell him how pretty he is, he prances about, head held high. He loves his sleep, too. He likes to chew on his bullies. Likes to chat with all the dogs from the back yard. He enjoys caring for “his girls.“ Cleans their ears, watches over them, etc. Chance is also very low maintenance. He’s a Mama’s boy, but he adores Granny & the kids too. He also loves to go bye bye. He’s the little “keeper” of the family. Watches out for everything. And he’s very scared of the kitty. :lol: He will let out a high pitched squeal if Belly even comes near him. 





































Will try to get the others on tonight, if not, tomorrow. : )


----------



## lovelymj88 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bella is very dramatic, super hyper, a nipper, and very hardheaded but aside from that she is the sweetest. She loves to cuddle and is super protective over me. And she could eat all day literallly! She loves her grandparents  It takes her awhile to warm up to people. She is also so funny! I would love to add pics but I haven't quite caught on how. Any simplified explanations? haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia is my shy girl. She’s very meek mannered. She never leaves my side. Very content as long as Mama is around. She doesn’t like the rain, thunder, or loud noises. She enjoys people of all ages. She loves the excitement of kids playing. She doesn’t care much for other dogs. She just barks and barks at them. She loves going bye bye too. Gia’s playful side is such a sweet part of her personality. She loves to be held. I could hold her all day and she would be perfectly happy. She is my snuggle bug. At night when we go to bed she gets as close to me as she can and snuggles all night long. She loves to give kisses. It’s so cute to see her when I come home after leaving for a few hours. She gets so excited! She loves to lay inside my pillow slip, but keeps her lil head poked out to make sure Mama isn’t going to far. I would say she is a lil more high maintenance than Lexie or Chance. She isn’t much into toys. She is more of a one on one kinda girl. Very much a Mama’s baby. My little side kick!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade is pretty much happy with everything. Always bouncing around, wagging her tail. She loves to antagonize her siblings. :lol: Typical annoying younger Sister. She doesn’t really like to be held much. Very curious little booger. She reminds me of a PI. :lol: Snoop, snoop, snoop. Her expressions are hilarious. She doesn’t have a fear, one, so it seems. She loves people, dogs, cats, anyone and anything. She enjoys chasing balls, and playing with toys. Loves to chew bullies, and kinda stingy. She enjoys going bye bye too. As long as she’s in on the action, she’s happy as a lark. She can be kinda bossy, but her siblings don’t pay any attention to it. :lol: She adores Chance! She follows him around everywhere. She will give kisses and loves, but would rather play. She is very low maintenance as well. Jade is just an all around loving, peppy, happy, playful little girl. 




























She was about 5 months old here. But this pic def. shows her personality. :lol:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava is very independent she likes to have her alone time but other times she is right by brads side she is a dads girl. She dosnt let her disability stop her she get these little bursts of energy and loves to play with Lola but she only will snuggle with Quark. She loves belly rubs and giving kisses. At nigh she has to sleep right beside me touching my leg. Ava loves everyone and is super friendly

Quark is my shadow, he has to be where ever i am at all times he sits outside the bathroom door till i come out. I have tripped over him a many times lol He is very excitable but if he dosnt know you he takes his time to get to know you. he hates men in hats. He loves being outside and going in the car. He is such a special little guy and has a big attitude. 

Lola is spoiled. she is a cutie and she knows it. she loves attention. Running and jumping she never sits still unless she is sleeping. She is scared of windsheild wipers and fire truck sirens. Lola is happy to know where i am at all times and if she dont know where i am she looks for me. She is my little baby, she does everywhere with me loves the car and shopping


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like we all have the best chi's in the world!!! :hello1: Many have you have already described my Roxy as well.

Roxy has the sweetest personality! She is for sure a princess, and I definitely treat her like one! She adores me. She follows me everywhere I go. She's definitely my shadow! She is full of energy and LOVES to play. She'll do anything for belly rubs and belly kissies! She loves her dad, and loves to kiss him the most. This makes me sad, but she loves to lay in my lap the most!  At night, she has to be as close to me as possible. She practically makes me fall off of the bed because she pushes herself so close to me! Who knew such a little dog could take up so much room! :laughing8: She isn't too fond of men, especially tall men. The only men she's truly fond of is her dad and her grandpa! Her two best friends are a black lab and a yellow lab. She loves them so much! She would do anything to play with them all day long. She does very well with other dogs as well. We've only met one that she truly did not like. After enough butt sniffing and time spent getting to know each other, she wants nothing more than to play with the other dog! She's so easy going and will wear/do whatever I want her to!  The only thing that truly bothers her is when another dog tries to eat her food, or eat the food her mom has! She thinks the food her mom has is also hers!  She loves chasing the cat and wishes the cat would like to play with her as much as she wants to play with him. She also would do anything for a piece of string cheese, and LOVES to chase/tear up crunchy leaves!  She's such a diva and knows how to get what she wants, yet she is so incredibly sweet. I just love her so much! :love5:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky - My absolute darling, he can be as active or as lazy as you wanna be. He is neither a mummy or a daddys boy he seems to spend equal amounts of time between both of us. Loves his toys especially balls and has gotta be under the blanket/bedcovers when sleeping and has to be touching you. Then he gets too hot and crawls out and lies flat on his side on the floor for a minute then its back under the covers for him. Loves the sun, follows it around to find the warm spot on the floor lol.

Loves people to the point he is a total pain when people come to visit, will not leave them alone, annoying sometimes! Hides when he realises he is going on a walk?? We can never understand this as he loves his walk loads!!

Such a loving boy and so silly, goes crazy with licking in your ears and up your nose ewwwww lol. Gets so excited when I come home form work that he sometimes has a reverse sneezing fit 

Loves bullies and his main love in life is FOOD! He will eat eat eat if he gets half the chance. And he other love is out at my dads farm, he loves it there!

Love my Rock Star 
Heres some of my fave pics!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender is a bit shy, but warms up quickly and is very loving and cuddly. She's a girly girl, doesn't mind being dressed up, knows she's pretty. She's quiet and calm, but does love to romp and play with Cosmo and loves to play ball. She loves to go for walkies. She's a little jealous, wants attention, sits on my lap while I'm combing/brushing Cosmo and licks my chin and face. She's very sweet and smart and her eyes sparkle with mischief when she's about to pounce on Cosmo. She's been with us for six months now and I can't imagine being without her. She's my little sweetheart.

Cosmo is just about perfect, beautiful, quiet, loving, outgoing, smart, sweet, pleasant, friendly, confident, easygoing, obedient. He's my therapy dog and he has many, many friends. He makes me proud to be a dog owner! He's a cancer survivor and his strength and fortitude make me ashamed to complain about anything. He's a happy boy and his tail is always waving. He knows me so very well and is always there, dancing if I'm happy and cuddling if I'm sad, tuned in on me and what I'm feeling. 

Cosmo and Lavender are good friends and can be found snuggled up together asleep quite often. Lavender loves to tease Cosmo and he loves it!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> Sounds like we all have the best chi's in the world!!! :hello1:


I agree, we all really do.  

I'm so enjoying reading about everyone's little ones. Please keep them coming.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

This has been such a FUN thread to keep coming back to-thanks so much for starting it!
Keep posting everyone-I am having so much fun learning about your babies!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila Jade: Her life revolves around EATING!! She thinks about food from the time she wakes up until the time she goes to bed at night. All day long she checks all the dog dishes and licks them numerous times. She also stands on her back legs and lick our chairs at the dining room table, she then will go out to the family room, jump on couch and check coffee table for food kids have left while they snacked and watched tv. It keeps her pretty busy  !
Now with that out of the way...heehee. She is not really a mommy dog, she shares the love to all. She will start out maybe laying on the couch with someone , then move onto the chair with someone else. She seems to love everyone the same, although she does seem a little more obsessed with me and hubby. 
Her favorite thing besides eating, is playing. Her toys are very loved and especially her bones. She chews most of the day and loves loves loves for you to throw her toys so she can fetch and bring them right back and drop them at your feet/in your lap/ or in your face if needed and you aren't responding quickly enough. She's a kisser and loves to lick you. Not obsessively but she will sneak in several quick suprise kisses when possible.She likes to lick my arms and hands too. haha
She loves to perch on my shoulder and lay her head down. She also hangs out at the top of the recliner alot which is near the computer chair and she can *stare down* at me anxiously awaiting me to turn towards her so she can leap onto my shoulder. If i ignore her she'll make noises like little "ruff" sounds. she loves to be near me. 
She is Super Smart!! WHen i first got her I started teaching her commands right away and she got them all and so fast. Some tricks she had the first time i tried with her. And even though we don't do them very often, she still has them down and starts doing them before i even give the command. Again...food is very important, hence the excellent trick skills!  lol
She loves riding in the car and going places. She's never cried in her pen from day one. She goes right to her snuggle sack when i put her in her pen and waits quietly in the mornings until i let her out. she's a great sleeper!
She alerts us to every sound she hears (not during the night fortunately). She is a little timid around strangers and has to see you a few times before she will not bark at you. She is not afraid of thunderstorms.
She does NOT like her nails trimmed in fact she turns into the devil when i try. So her nails are not in good shape atm. She also did not take to me brushing her teeth.
She doesn't mind wearing clothes and even helps me to get them on. lol But when i put her coat on her she will act like she "can't move" for a few minutes.
She loves babies :love4: I take care of 2 infants and she is crazy about them and is protective as can be over them. she loves to lay right against them if she can.
She's fiesty as can be and growls at her big boxer brother if he gets near a treat or bone when she's chewing it. She also will steal your bowl of food if you don't stay right in front of it...she's ruthless! :laughing8:
Her favorite place to hang out besides on her humans, is right beside her boxer brother.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Pictures speak a thousand words with my pack - don't think there will be any surprises, but...

Joie - Ridiculously cute, but the undisputed alpha dog of the pack...
possibly the entire city. No one messes with his pack (except him).
He snorts like a pug, and loves to walk with his chin dragging on the carpet and his butt in the air.










Teo - Smart as a whip and 100% mental. He's a compressed spring waiting to launch. 
He can parade up and down the entire length of the house while spinning like a top at full speed. <3









Stella - the most pure bundle of Love you'll ever come across. 
Very atheletic and prone to fits of melancholy when the weather prevents her from her walks. 
She has eyes that take your breath away and she shares my chair more often than not.










Lola - A sack of suger ! So soft and gentle - until she's riled up, at which point she'll back down to no man or beast . 
She spends most of her waking hours playing with Stella and Mateo, and all of her sleeping hours curled up in my neck.











.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

jazzman said:


> Pictures speak a thousand words with my pack - don't think there will be any surprises, but...
> 
> Joie - Ridiculously cute, but the undisputed alpha dog of the pack...
> possibly the entire city. No one messes with his pack (except him).
> ...


OH how I love this pack with their different personalities!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lola-belle... She is my first ever chihuahua and i cannot describe how much i love this pretty girl  She stole my heart when i first saw her and makes me smile every single day!
Lola fave things in her life are her soft toys! (she will randomly just carry them around the home), FOOD!! lola loves food any food! she makes a great hoover!! She loves to cuddle when she wants them though! and she does the loudest grunts EVER!!! 
Lola does have a grumpy side though!! she thinks that MY bed is HERS! and she will give me a growl when i have to move her off into her bed! but i ALWAYS wake up to her on my feet every morning! shes very sneeky!!
Lola is my beautiful baby girl, her nick name is beanie bum!! <3





















Penny-pie.... Penny my darling sweetheart <3 This little chi has the most sweetest personality! She has never once shown a snarl at me ever! i can even take a raw bit of chicken off her and she doesnt show a single tooth!
Penny is my baby.. she follows me ever where and sits in my arms like a baby would do! She is very much a mummys girl!
Penny loves her toys too but she only ever wants them when ever Lola has them!! She loves food, cuddles too but her biggest love is me! I wake up every morning to Penny on my pillow waiting for me to open my eyes! when i do she kisses my face all over! sometimes its a bit too much!! She also loves to lick my feet lol only mine and know 1 elses!! im her true love!
Penny is a darling she also loves her big sis Lola and they often share the bed togetha and curl up its so sweet to see 
Her nick name is Lady Penelope )


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Harry's personality? Wow! It's so big it would take all day, but I'll try and keep this short(ish!), LOL!

1. He's the sweetest little K9 I've ever known. Not an unpleasant molecule in his little body… never snaps, never has bad moods… just a really Happy (with a capital H!) little dog who absolutely loves being cuddled and petted. He wants to be everyone's friend (a bit too much sometimes!) and even our postman loves him.

2. He has a great sense of humour and adores making us laugh with his antics. He does it so often, that I have this silly grin attached to my face most of the time… it's pathetic really, LOL!

3. He's the brightest little dog I've ever known, let alone owned. He was very easy to train with all the usual commands. And he very quickly learnt the names of all his toys and will happily go off to fetch a specific toy by name, by rummaging through his crate of toys. Hubby's constantly amazed at the huge amount of words Harry recognizes and responds to.

4. He's incredibly agile and terrifies me with the distance and height he jumps sometimes - I had no idea such a tiny dog could do such things. I worry he's been watching the cats too much, LOL! He has sooo much energy, he loves racing around the house. We call it 'Chihuahua Races'. He will take the same route round and round and round, then quickly changes direction and does the same thing the other way. It's no wonder he seems to stay the same 3.1 lbs and doesn't put on weight, he uses up so many calories with his daily racing!

5. Talking of cats… when our male Bengal dares to try to beat up his little sister, Harry rushes in to protect her, ignoring the fact that he's 4 times smaller and lighter than Thomas. Amazingly, Thomas is scared of Harry and runs off when Harry does that, so Harry will go and snuggle up to Phoebe afterwards to comfort her. She and Harry are great buddies and play pawball with ping pong balls, or play 'Nylabone Catch' with each other. Thomas and Harry are on nose-rubbing terms, but that's about it.

6. He thinks he's a 'fox fur stole', and likes to sleep across the back of my neck, with his head on my shoulder, when I let him. (Only when I'm in my high back recliner and he's safe!)

7. He's very 'chatty' and makes little very soft 'ruff' or 'rrr' noises all the time when he wants something. He has different noises for when he wants a prawn, for example, to when he wants a piece of cheese.

In case you haven't already guessed, I'm nuts about Harry and he's put so much Joy and Fun into my life since getting him last year 

Oh, he's not perfect… the little sod still loves to cock his leg (very occasionally) if he finds somewhere that Thomas has marked in the past. (Thomas was a rescue cat who'd been badly treated and had huge issues when we first had him several years ago. He's a big sook now (apart from taunting his sister sometimes!) but where we think we've thoroughly cleaned places he's sprayed in the past, Harry's nose can still detect it!


*You want me to sing?*




*Okay, here goes!*




*Oh no, I've lost my voice! Where is it?*


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

bellas savior said:


> *bella-* bella is my little angel, she's very spirited, she's very attached to her mommy  she's rather frisky, never turning down an opportunity for a game of fetch. we also have 4 other dogs jack (rottie) buddy (spriger x) kona (english springer spaniel) and stu (pit bull) she loves all of her brothers and can be found pestering them, or sleeping in their laps. she's known for stealing their toys, food, and even attention  she's a spitfire, but also very dainty and girlish, doesn't like to get dirty but also won't hesitate to go potty outside in the snow, rain, and wind. she's my very first chi and i'm very pleased at what was just given to me. we have a roomate and he has 2 chis, in the first pic, it's bella and her friend "shark bait" i love the look on her face


Teehee! My Honey-dog has that same pink zebra collar and the polka-spot blanket! *hearts* Love the pics. So cute.


----------

